
Launching your project to the world? Try these sites to get the word out - sideproject
I know these type of lists exist elsewhere. But I wanted to list some of the sites that I know where you can quite easily submit your project to get the word out initially.
======
sideproject
[http://news.ycombinator.com](http://news.ycombinator.com) \- (duh), post with
Show HN, easy submission, will get listed on
[http://showinghn.com/](http://showinghn.com/) and
[http://hnshowcase.com](http://hnshowcase.com) as well.

[http://betali.st](http://betali.st) \- quite well known, moderated, gets a
decent amount of traffic if you get featured, not too many form fields to fill
out.

[http://www.kickoffboost.com](http://www.kickoffboost.com) \- moderated, and
relatively new, easy submission

[http://www.reddit.com/r/sideproject](http://www.reddit.com/r/sideproject) \-
moderated, easy submission

[https://www.sideprojectors.com](https://www.sideprojectors.com) \- relatively
new, easy submission

[http://thestartuppitch.com](http://thestartuppitch.com) \- moderated, has
quite a few more form fields to fill out than others

[http://www.erlibird.com/startups](http://www.erlibird.com/startups) \- paid
$149, last time checked out

[http://forrst.com](http://forrst.com) \- Easy submission, used to be a great
community for feedback - not sure now

[http://www.bootstrappist.com](http://www.bootstrappist.com) \- a mailing list
of bootstrapped projects - has quite a few subscribers I think.

[http://angel.co](http://angel.co) \- Angelist, of course - new startups gets
tweeted via various accounts

[http://crunchbase.com](http://crunchbase.com) \- Crunchbase - similar to
Angelist

~~~
uladzislau
I like your marketing approach - post a list and include your project
[https://www.sideprojectors.com](https://www.sideprojectors.com) right in the
middle. Wouldn't it be fair to disclose such a thing?

~~~
tokenizer
Why? OP gave you a list and a fairly non bias summary for each. Besides, using
their site is completely optional and based on volunteerism. If you think it
was of poor character, don't use their site.

Is mentioning they run the site necessary? Absolutely not IMO.

~~~
acheron
"biased". The word you want is "non-biased".

I literally* don't understand how people mess this up. If you were talking
about a list of projects that had not yet been submitted to one of those
lists, would you say they are "non-submit"? No, obviously you would say "non-
submitted". If you were talking about books that had been printed by a
publisher, would you say they are "publish"? No, you would say "published",
because it's a past participle, and that is how we say past participles in
English. This is not a prescriptive/descriptive thing: every English speaker
over the age of 5 talks this way. But for some reason "bias", a completely
normal verb, causes people to throw out everything they know about English.

So, stop it.

/rant

* Yes, literally.

~~~
notthatimbias
Just to help you literally understand:

People get this wrong because with many accents (most American regions among
them) the "ed" in "biased" is almost silent when spoken aloud at
conversational tempo.

~~~
serichsen
That is perhaps an excuse for people whose lips move when they are reading.

~~~
ClayFerguson
I consider lip-movement during reading a mental disorder. It means your
cerebral cortex is connected to your motor cortex in a flawed way. It's a
significant 'brain wiring' issue, and would severely limit how fast one can
read as well. It's not as bad as "mouth breathers" but close.

------
hopeless
Better advice would be better to find out where your customers are and go
there.

So, yeah, go ahead and post to HN but _only_ if your target market is actually
on HN otherwise you'll get a lot of tyre-kickers and no actual customers.

Addendum: if you don't know how to reach your customers. Stop what you're
doing and find out

~~~
Avalaxy
Indeed. I wonder how many people actually read these websites where lots of
people spam a link to their new "startup" and where the content is nothing
else than just a collection of links. I think the answer is: no one.

~~~
muddylemon
Usually aimed at an audience of one: the googlebot

------
DanielKehoe
I've got a new book project, "Learn Ruby on Rails" that I'm launching with a
Kickstarter campaign (the book is nearly complete).

Should I post it as "Show HN" or just submit the link?

[edit: removed the link because I don't want to be spammy]

~~~
mattjaynes
Please don't hesitate to post links to your own work. You're putting serious
effort into providing value to the community. How else will we know about it?

Here's the link:

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/909377477/learn-ruby-
on-...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/909377477/learn-ruby-on-rails)

------
quaffapint
It's funny with ShowHN - I know it can be quite useful, but I'm so paranoid to
do it. It's a one time shot (I don't want to spam it over again), and if you
don't get any feedback, your shot is lost.

~~~
tarr11
I don't think it's a one time shot, unless you get banned.

~~~
peacemaker
HN recognizes if a link has been posted before so if you submit your homepage
once that's it.

I've run two Show HN posts for my new project
([https://wecombinate.com](https://wecombinate.com)) and had zero replies or
even visits from both. It seems you need to have a group of people upvote
early on otherwise you'll disappear very quickly.

------
webmonks
Here is one more comprehensive list.. [http://www.quora.com/What-other-
services-besides-betali-st-a...](http://www.quora.com/What-other-services-
besides-betali-st-and-startupli-st-are-there-to-promote-startups)

------
kyro
While these sources are great, this is not a good approach to getting
traction. The type of attention you'll capture won't be of high quality,
unless of course these outlets cater to your target market.

Like others have said, you're better off focusing your time and energy finding
out where your prospects go for their information and entertainment. TC and
the like will give you a big surge in traffic initially, but it won't be the
traffic you want, and it'll die off quickly.

Now, a _truly_ great resource for those launching side projects would be a
list of sites/magazines broken down my major target market -- eg. pregnant
mothers, hackers, foodies, athletes, etc.

------
vuzum
We're launching _Blogvio_ ([http://www.blogvio.com](http://www.blogvio.com))
tomorrow, after 10 months of work.

We submitted the project to the following websites:

1\. CrunchBase
[http://www.crunchbase.com/company/blogvio](http://www.crunchbase.com/company/blogvio)

2\. Angel List [https://www.angel.co/blogvio](https://www.angel.co/blogvio)

3\. [http://www.betali.st/](http://www.betali.st/) 39$ -
[http://betali.st/startups/blogvio](http://betali.st/startups/blogvio)

4\. [http://www.romanianstartups.com/](http://www.romanianstartups.com/)

5\. [http://www.startupli.st/](http://www.startupli.st/)

6\. [http://www.kickoffboost.com/](http://www.kickoffboost.com/)

7\.
[http://www.geekopedia.me/startupsubmit/](http://www.geekopedia.me/startupsubmit/)

8\. [http://www.killerstartups.com/](http://www.killerstartups.com/)

9\. [http://www.startupbird.com/](http://www.startupbird.com/)

10\. [http://www.ratemystartup.com/](http://www.ratemystartup.com/)

11\. [http://www.new-startups.com/](http://www.new-startups.com/)

12\. [http://www.nextbigwhat.com/](http://www.nextbigwhat.com/)

13\. [http://www.leanstack.io/](http://www.leanstack.io/)

14\. [http://www.launchingnext.com/](http://www.launchingnext.com/)

15\. [http://www.startupproject.org/](http://www.startupproject.org/)

16\. [http://www.erlibird.com/](http://www.erlibird.com/) \- they ask 199$.

17\. [http://www.thestartuppitch.com/](http://www.thestartuppitch.com/)

18\. [http://www.startuplift.com/](http://www.startuplift.com/)

19\. [http://www.feedmyapp.com/submit/](http://www.feedmyapp.com/submit/)
([http://feedmyapp.com/p/a/blogvio/28928](http://feedmyapp.com/p/a/blogvio/28928))

20\.
[http://www.siliconallee.com/contact](http://www.siliconallee.com/contact)

21\. [http://www.f6s.com/](http://www.f6s.com/)

22\. [http://www.paggu.com/](http://www.paggu.com/)

23\. [http://www.aboutyourstartup.com/](http://www.aboutyourstartup.com/)
([http://aboutyourstartup.com/?s=blogvio](http://aboutyourstartup.com/?s=blogvio))

24\. [http://www.eu-startups.com/directory/](http://www.eu-
startups.com/directory/)

25\. [http://www.go2web20.net/](http://www.go2web20.net/)

26\. [http://www.101bestwebsites.com/](http://www.101bestwebsites.com/)

27\. [http://www.vator.tv/](http://www.vator.tv/)

28\. [http://www.springwise.com/](http://www.springwise.com/)

29\. [http://www.techpluto.com](http://www.techpluto.com)

30\. [http://www.cee-startups.com/](http://www.cee-startups.com/)

31\. [http://www.appuseful.com/](http://www.appuseful.com/)

32\. [http://www.startupwizz.com/](http://www.startupwizz.com/)

33\. [http://www.startuptunes.com/](http://www.startuptunes.com/) \-
[http://directory.startuptunes.com/b/Blogvio](http://directory.startuptunes.com/b/Blogvio)

34\.
[http://www.venturebeatprofiles.com/](http://www.venturebeatprofiles.com/)

35\. [http://www.techhunger.com/](http://www.techhunger.com/)

36\. [https://www.gust.com](https://www.gust.com) \-
[https://gust.com/c/blogvio](https://gust.com/c/blogvio)

37\. [http://www.cee-startups.com/](http://www.cee-startups.com/)

We plan to submit it here as well:

38\. [http://www.startupbook.co](http://www.startupbook.co)

39\.
[http://www.launch.it/contact_form/1/0/contact](http://www.launch.it/contact_form/1/0/contact)

40\. [http://www.netted.net/contact-us/](http://www.netted.net/contact-us/)

41\. [http://www.minisprout.com/about/](http://www.minisprout.com/about/)

42\. [http://www.makeuseof.com/contact-
team/](http://www.makeuseof.com/contact-team/)

43\. [http://www.venturevillage.eu/about-
us/contact/](http://www.venturevillage.eu/about-us/contact/)

44\. [http://www.appvita.com/](http://www.appvita.com/)

45\. [http://www.webdevtwopointzero.com/](http://www.webdevtwopointzero.com/)

46\. [http://www.dzineblog.com/](http://www.dzineblog.com/)

47\. [http://www.rev2.org/](http://www.rev2.org/)

48\.
[http://www.techattitude.com/contact](http://www.techattitude.com/contact)

49\. [http://www.eastist.com/](http://www.eastist.com/)

50\. [http://www.siliconallee.com/](http://www.siliconallee.com/)

51\. [http://www.en.startit.rs/](http://www.en.startit.rs/)

52\. [http://www.en.startupbusiness.it/](http://www.en.startupbusiness.it/)

53\. [http://www.blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/](http://www.blogs.wsj.com/tech-
europe/)

54\. [http://www.rudebaguette.com/](http://www.rudebaguette.com/)

55\. [http://www.venturevillage.eu/](http://www.venturevillage.eu/)

56\. [http://www.en.webrazzi.com/about/](http://www.en.webrazzi.com/about/)

57\. [http://www.sociableblog.com/contact-
us/](http://www.sociableblog.com/contact-us/)

Be warned, we still think press plays a major role as a distribution channel,
compared to these sites that will only bring you beta users, in the hundreds.
:)

~~~
uladzislau
It'd be cool to see your press list and more important which of these sites
have any real benefits.

~~~
vuzum
Will definitely post more after launch, including this press list. We should
be covered by a big player tomorrow. :-)

I'd say you need to hit the road really hard, and try to approach entities to
which your product would provide real value.

For example we also found partnerships to be a great distribution channel. We
approach them by showing how much value our product can bring to their service
(e.g. [http://andreipotorac.roon.io/from-blogvio-with-
love](http://andreipotorac.roon.io/from-blogvio-with-love) \- this is the real
deal). So far it worked great with the ones we approached! This means
thousands of potential users so far!

On the other hand, we help them with user acquisition since we're a platform
that integrates well with publishing tools.

So:

1\. Partnerships

2\. Press

3\. Sites above

This is the order you should use when building you distribution strategy.

------
vlokshin
Have you tried [http://www.LaunchSky.com](http://www.LaunchSky.com)?

19$ to pitch the idea or launch to a crowd of entrepreneurs -- you get stats,
feedback, and emails -- and it's rumored that promo codes for free or super
cheap submissions are as simple as emailing info@launchsky.com :)

Full disclosure: I'm on of the guys behind LaunchSky, but we've seen a few
startups use LaunchSky.com to launch their project and iterate on it, not just
get feedback on an idea that doesn't exist yet.

------
31reasons
Pardon my ignorance but I see most of the suggested links from tech news/blog
sites. But unless your customers are entrepreneurs and tech readers, shouldn't
you launch where your customers are ? (which could be any aggregation website
from farming, medicine or any other subject matter)

------
diydsp
If it's any kind of audio/music/instrument project, you can post it to one of
the groups on:
[http://www.reddit.com/user/diydsp/m/digi_instruments](http://www.reddit.com/user/diydsp/m/digi_instruments)

------
kirillzubovsky
Also check out [http://started.in](http://started.in) \- they are aggregating
startups by location.

If you want to help gather more startups, I hear they are expanding rapidly
and could certainly use your help.

------
svmegatron
Hey - thanks! I did a bunch of these, and it was a great way to get started
with [http://www.merchantprotector.net](http://www.merchantprotector.net)

I liked sideprojectors.com quite a lot too, thank you!

------
tarr11
And, if you are on the other side of the fence and shutting it down, please
post your site here:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/shutdown](http://www.reddit.com/r/shutdown)

------
olegp
If you're doing SaaS and are at least in public beta, please submit it to
[https://starthq.com/apps/submit](https://starthq.com/apps/submit)

------
6thSigma
If your product has an API, you can submit it to an API directory -
[http://www.apiforthat.com/](http://www.apiforthat.com/)

(Disclaimer: I run the site)

------
galapago
Is this list focuses on "commercial projects"? I would like also to know
websites to promote your open-source initiative (like openhatch.org)

------
abdophoto
I'm founder of [http://thetechblock.com](http://thetechblock.com). We're
always happy to help too.

------
elilux
Also check out
[http://www.reddit.com/r/SideProject/](http://www.reddit.com/r/SideProject/)

~~~
rowbot
That is a great resource! Also check out
[http://breakpoint.io](http://breakpoint.io) \- show your side project to the
world!
[http://sideprojects.web3canvas.com/](http://sideprojects.web3canvas.com/)

------
jaggs
[http://redferret.net](http://redferret.net) \- regular reviews of established
and new web apps.

------
chrisfrees
How about Designer News?
[http://news.layervault.com](http://news.layervault.com)

------
webjay
awesome, will post [http://www.konfect.com](http://www.konfect.com) soon

------
amac
[http://www.octopus.org](http://www.octopus.org) \- Marketing apps only

------
mceoin
[http://startupli.st/](http://startupli.st/)

------
tomekmarchi
Great question and links. I'v been waiting to see someone ask this.

------
ivankirigin
It would also be helpful to post to other posts with lists

------
siliconesoul
Its okay, how you did that. Much appreciated.

------
adrianwaj
Is there one just for bitcoin sites?

------
sirwanimayur
http:\\\givemefootie.com Up to date football news

------
ClayFerguson
Thanks for the links. I needed this help promoting my site product!

